# Housing search in Kumamoto, Japan



## lulu belle (Oct 13, 2011)

My boyfriend and I are searching for an inexpensive place to live for at least 3 months in Kumamoto city. Any ideas? We are adventurous and social people. Renting a room in a shared house or apartment might be fun! Anyone need roommates?


----------

